
WorkFlowy Outage Post-mortem - arminn
https://blog.workflowy.com/2017/08/28/workflowy-outage-post-mortem/
======
mamurphy
As a workflowy user I want to know which query is this "slow query" they keep
referencing.

Also, hopefully the sharding goes well and the new features rock.

